# Noodling, Jugging Opinions



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

I asked this question in another thread and decided I really shoulda started a new thread to ask the question in instead somebody elses thread Heres thre question.
I do have a question for the guys who dont like paylakes. How do you guys feel about people who noodle or jug fish ? It seems like a good group of noodlers could just about ruin a lake or river also. Most of them always keep the big fish they caught also. I know noodling in Ohio is illegal just wondering what your all`s opinion is on the subject


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

The real problem with noodling even in the states where its legal is the fact that the catfish are guarding the nest of fry when they are yanked out from the holes, this allows large amounts of the fry to be consumed before reaching a safe size. Most guys are keeping there catches and even in the tournaments on TV half die from the stress and heat and if they are released a day later, the fry have already been decimated. Its not a good long term management tool if you want big fosih for your kids or grandkids....

Jugging is ok as long as its regulated and in Ohioits not ever enforced but I believe in public bodies of water under 700 acres you can only have 6 jugs and Im fine with that but I think in bigger waters, your allowed more, that is a big NO NO. if you or I are allowd to use a total of 6 hooks then why should trotliners and juggers be allowed to use more then 6 hooks with the same license.... Need I say more?? 

You didnt mention it but trotliners and limbliners have wiped out the majority of southern Ohios stream and river populations many years ago...I remember a float on Ohio Brush Creek back in the late 90's and over about a 6 mile float, there was not a single space of maybe 75 yards in that entire stretch that did not have a limb or trotline set with empty hooks just hanging there, it was dangerous as heck floating though and when wading I almost drowned on a different strech when my wading boots got caught on a trotline in a chest deep run and I eventually had to hold my breath and go under to get my boots off and then work the hooks out for an hr underwater with both hands as I couldnt lift it. Scary stuff as I was by myself and in 35 years of fishing, by far the scariest time I ever had I thougtht i was gonna drown that day withe heavy current pushing me downstream on one foot. BTW none of the trots or limb lines were tagged in any way. 

Salmonid


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

I agree noodling is a problem for the same reason Mark gave. Here you are taking a fish that is guarding its nest, leaving the fry exposed to predation. These people need to find better things to do with their time. I understand about wanting to feel the thrill of the "hand to mouth" combat, but I also look at it kind of like the people who go rock climbing without safety ropes or anything. To me its just stupid. You're gonna go underwater and stick your hands and feet into whatever holes you find and hope there is a big catfish in there? What if you find a huge snapping turtle instead? Or even farther south what if there is an alligator?

With the dangers involved, and the number of noodlers who die every year, I cannot understand what would make anyone want to do this. As for juglining, I don't have any interest in that either. Doesn't seem very sporting to me, especially if you can toss out more baited lines than anyone else is allowed to. I mean, I guess I could go along with it in a post apocalyptic society where you have to find ways to feed your family or community, but we aren't there yet. I guess maybe it is attractive to some people. Just not me.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

i was always interested in trying noodling, CPR of course, but not anymore. I thought to myself one day, how do these guys know its not a snapping turtle hole?...I will probably never try it due to that thought...


----------

